# Loud Company Vehicle or not?



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Used to have a fairly loud aftermarket exhaust on my previous work truck...traded that truck and bought a new one. Decided not to put an exhaust on this one. Figured customers would think it unprofessional rolling up there driveway sounding like a harley. It's one of those things that someone might not say, but they would be thinking...

Anyone else share my thoughts? 
Do you guys roll up sounding like a harley in your company vehicle?


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll have to come at 'ya from the 'customer' perspective first...

It can be a negative or a positive depending on the customer. The problem is that most of the customers who would consider it a positive do their OWN painting!  

In general, people like to do business with others who are like them. I would imagine that it would turn more people off than on...

HOWEVER, life is short! And, why are you going through the headaches of having your own company if you can't even drive a truck the way you want it? 

If you decide to pimp your ride... you could just choose to park at the street instead of pulling up in the driveway. It is typically a bit farther away and would be quieter.


----------



## PlantainPainting (Apr 19, 2007)

I think the best policy is neutrality. I would love to put an NRA, Grateful Dead, or Howie Carr sticker on my truck but don't because I wouldn't want a customer to generalize me. Incognito seems to work well for me.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I feel the same way...I always wanted to support my yankees, but opt not to put anything on my truck that favors one team or another.

I'm in the middle of Red Sox country...Sox fans are typically some seriously uptight folks when it comes to the game. (I'm gonna hear it now :whistling2: )

I guarantee I would lose a job to someone else simply based on a yankees logo. We'll never know, I got bills to pay, lol


----------



## PlantainPainting (Apr 19, 2007)

Well I love the Red Sox but never really got into the "hate the Yankees" thing. It's kinda tuff to chant "Yankees Suck" at a team that has won as much as them.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I have shown up for service calls in a Hot Rodded Mustang before
That was years ago though...and I was working for someone else

I really would hesitate to do so now
...unless I knew there were a few Hot Rods in the H/O's garage


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

How about the other end of the scale (from a customer perspective)? What if an estimator showed up in a Mercedes or new luxury Lexus?


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

> How about the other end of the scale (from a customer perspective)? What if an estimator showed up in a Mercedes or new luxury Lexus?


I think this would depend on what the job was. If the job required any type of specialized knowledge... then... that can actually be a help to show up in a nice car. ME PERSONALLY, if one guy showed up in a foreign car and one in a US brand car that was made in America... I'd pick the guy driving the American car. 

We make high tech industrial coatings that sell between $65 - $2000 per gallon. I drive a Cadillac DTS. Many customers perceive that our proudcts are better before I ever introduce myself. (They ACTUALLY ARE better too)

I think if you are going to show up in a car that is much nicer than the cars that your competition will show up in... you MUST sell the customer on the knowledge and value they will get from your company as opposed to the other guys! 

Wolvie $0.02


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Hmm, this thread got me thinking. I was just about to plunk down some $$$ on a new set of dual Flowmasters.
Maybe I'll think twice.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Hmm, this thread got me thinking. I was just about to plunk down some $$$ on a new set of dual Flowmasters.
> Maybe I'll think twice.


What kind of ride do you have PWG?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

The first thing a customer has to do is trust you. We trust what is familiar to us. My feeling is that people expect you to arrive not only as a contractor but one they wil not be embarassed to have on their property. By the same token, I would perceive someone arriving in a Mercedes as crooked. I would wonder how many old ladies overpayed to buy it. I know that's not logical but the majority of buying decisions are based upon emotion.

I want to excite the customer with my proposal, sale and work. When it comes to vehicles, clothing or agenda, I prefer to keep it clean and neutral.


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

dress to impress


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Rich said:


> What kind of ride do you have PWG?


I roll in this:


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Hey Plan,

I rolled up on a job to see one of my drywall guys' vehicle with a red and black bumper sticker in the back window

a swastika and hammer and sickle

So I had to ask/tell him, it or u...

...Hitler and Stalin promoted gun control... he says.

No, we can't do THAT at work either !

Employees are fun.
r


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

*Pwg*

nice truck...looks new-some flowmasters would def. sound good on that. Is this the personal truck, I don't see logos?


----------

